# Gotta love it when the switch flips on a coon dog pup



## Arrow3 (Feb 4, 2017)

My blue English female is about 7 1/2 months old...She has shown zero interest in a coon hide and the neighbors cat....I caught a coon last night and cut it across a field and let her sight race it....She chased it up this tree and then the switch flipped!!


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 7, 2017)

shawnrice said:


> Nice !



Thank You!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 7, 2017)

That's great my cur pup got the neighbors cat up about a 15 ft pine yesterday while I was cleaning out his pen.


----------



## JOE DUTTON (Feb 8, 2017)

she looking good watching a pup starting is whats it about


----------



## GAGE (Feb 8, 2017)

Got to love a good dog. Great job and congrats Brandon!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 8, 2017)

Sure will give you a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2017)

That's great, nothing like it! Shoot a couple out to her now, and she'll be obsessed with a coon.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 12, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's great, nothing like it! Shoot a couple out to her now, and she'll be obsessed with a coon.



I'm still gonna hold off a little while...She's still a little unsure. I think natural instinct took over on this one....She is still a week from being 8 months old..


----------

